# Das Risiko ist schlecht einzuschätzen.



## vaibhavm

Das Risiko ist *schlecht* einzuschätzen.

Is the word *schlecht *used as a adverb or adjective in the above sentence?


----------



## elroy

It's an adverb.


----------



## vaibhavm

Will it be correct if I translate it as a "The risk can be assessed poorly."?


----------



## elroy

The meaning is "The risk is hard to assess" (i.e. "it is hard to assess the risk").


----------



## Perseas

vaibhavm said:


> Will it be correct if I translate it as a "The risk can be assessed poorly."?


I think that an equivalent of "Das Risiko ist schlecht einzuschätzen" is "Das Risiko kann man schlecht einschätzen", which is close enough to your understanding.

I've just read elroy's reply. Probably "The risk is hard to assess" is the best translation into English.


----------



## vaibhavm

Canoo has given the definition of structure - "The construction with _sein_ corresponds to a sentence in the passive voice" though the definition doesn't seem to be working accurately in this example.

canoonet - Verb: Modalverb: haben/sein+zu+Infinitiv


----------



## Perseas

vaibhavm said:


> Canoo has given the definition of structure - "The construction with _sein_ corresponds to a sentence in the passive voice" though the definition doesn't seem to be working accurately in this example.


I think it does:
_Das Risiko ist schlecht einzuschätzen.
Das Risiko kann schlecht eingeschätzt werden._


----------



## vaibhavm

Thank you both


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> The meaning is "The risk is hard to assess" (i.e. "it is hard to assess the risk").





elroy said:


> It's an adverb.


The issue appears worth 'deepening' to me. On the one hand I agree that in the OP sentence, 'schlecht' - as an adverb -  means ''with difficulty''. On the other hand, however, ''schlecht einzuschätzen'' sounds like a predicative group, like in English ''hard to assess'', where (I would say) 'hard' is used as an adjective. Should we replace 'schlecht' with 'schwierig', then in the sentence_ Das Risiko ist schwierig einzuschätzen_ I feel that in 'schwierig' an adjectival nature is somehow present (cf._ difficile à évaluer/difficile da valutare/hard to assess_). Can semantics ('schwierig' instead of 'schlecht') change the function from adverb to adjective? Or can 'schlecht' be considered an adjective from the start?


----------



## elroy

I think it’s an adverb in both cases:

_Das Risiko kann man nur schlecht/schwer* einschätzen.
_
In both cases, it is the assessment of the risk, not the risk itself, that is being modified.  The _assessment_ can only be “bad” because it’s hard.  It’s not the risk itself that’s bad or hard.  So I don’t see the semantic difference you’re positing. 

*I would use “schwer” here; I don’t know if “schwierig“ is also correct.


----------



## bearded

Don't you sense any analogy between ''the risk is hard to assess'' and_ Das Risiko ist schwereinzuschätzen_? I don't think you can deny that 'hard' is an adjective there. Is it a sure thing that 'schwer' cannot be an adjective in the similar phrase and position?


----------



## elroy

In German, I think it’s an adverb, for the reasons I gave. 

I don’t think the grammar of the English sentence is relevant.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> the grammar of .. English


...and the grammar of several other languages...
The reason you gave should also be valid for other languages then (it's not the risk itself that's hard..). Would German be the only language that strictly complies with that?

PS. Please consider the following alternative expressions, which would suit my 'adjectival' perspective:
Das Risiko ist schwer einzuschätzen> das Risiko ist schwer zum Einschätzen/zur Einschätzung/bezüglich der Einschätzung (_difficile en ce qui concerne l'évaluation_).


----------



## Demiurg

I think bearded has a point. Compare:

_Das Auto ist schnell zu reparieren. / Das Auto ist schnell repariert worden._ (Adverb)
_Das Auto ist schlecht zu reparieren. / Das Auto ist schlecht repariert worden._  (different meaning)
_Das Auto ist schwer zu reparieren. / Das Auto ist schwer repariert worden._  (colloquially / different meaning)


----------



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> _Das Auto ist schlecht zu reparieren. / Das Auto ist schlecht repariert worden._  (different meaning)
> _Das Auto ist schwer zu reparieren. / Das Auto ist schwer repariert worden._  (colloquially / different meaning)


 Can you elaborate?

Das _Auto_ ist weder schnell noch schlecht noch schwer. Das _Reparieren_ geht schnell oder geht nur "schlecht" oder ist schwer. 


bearded said:


> das Risiko ist schwer zum Einschätzen/zur Einschätzung/bezüglich der Einschätzung


 I don't think any of these rewrites work.  What do native speakers think?


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Das _Auto_ ist weder schnell noch schlecht noch schwer.


Likewise: in English, the risk is not hard, but is indeed '' hard to assess''.


----------



## elroy

Again, I'm only talking about German here.


----------



## bearded

Again, my point is that German and English have the same construction here (with hard/schwer).


----------



## elroy

We should be able to determine whether it's an adjective or adverb without looking at other languages.  The German language should have its own internal criteria for making that determination.


----------



## bearded

Comparisons between languages are often_ aufklärend._


----------



## JClaudeK

First of all


elroy said:


> *I would use “schwer” here; I don’t know if “schwierig“ is also correct.


Yes, "schwierig" would also be correct. 



bearded said:


> Das Risiko ist schwer einzuschätzen> das Risiko ist schwer zum Einschätzen/zur Einschätzung/bezüglich der Einschätzung (_difficile en ce qui concerne l'évaluation_).
> cf._ difficile à évaluer_


Wenn "schwer" ein Adverb wäre, müsste man übersetzen "le risque est difficile*ment* évaluable".



Demiurg said:


> I think bearded has a point.


So do I.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Das _Auto_ ist weder schnell noch schlecht noch schwer. Das _Reparieren_ geht schnell oder geht nur "schlecht" oder ist schwer.





> _Das Auto ist schnell zu reparieren. / Das Auto ist schnell repariert worden._ (Adverb)



Man kann den Satz "Das Auto ist schnell zu reparieren" transformieren in "Das Auto ist schnell repariert worden" (nachdem das Auto repariert worden ist ).  In beiden Fällen ist "schnell" ein Adverb, was wohl niemand hier bezweifelt.



> _Das Auto ist schlecht zu reparieren. / Das Auto ist schlecht repariert worden._  (different meaning)
> _Das Auto ist schwer zu reparieren. / Das Auto ist schwer repariert worden._  (colloquially / different meaning)


Den Satz "Das Auto ist schlecht zu reparieren" kann man (semantisch) nicht auf die gleiche Weise transformieren.  Man kann zwar sagen: "Das Auto ist schlecht repariert worden" (in diesem Fall ist "schlecht" ein Adverb), aber der Satz hat eine andere Bedeutung (die Reparatur wurde schlampig durchgeführt).   Für "schwer zu reparieren" gilt im Prinzip das gleiche.

Daher meine Vermutung, dass "schlecht" bzw. "schwer" in "schlecht/schwer zu reparieren" synaktisch etwas anderes ist (kein Adverb) als "schnell" in "schnell zu reparieren" (Adverb).


----------



## Perseas

Demiurg said:


> Man kann den Satz "Das Auto ist schnell zu reparieren" transformieren in "Das Auto ist schnell repariert worden" (nachdem das Auto repariert worden ist ).  *In beiden Fällen ist "schnell" ein Adverb, was wohl niemand hier bezweifelt.*
> 
> 
> Den Satz "Das Auto ist schlecht zu reparieren" kann man (semantisch) nicht auf die gleiche Weise transformieren.  Man kann zwar sagen: "Das Auto ist schlecht repariert worden" (in diesem Fall ist "schlecht" ein Adverb), aber der Satz hat eine andere Bedeutung (die Reparatur wurde schlampig durchgeführt).   Für "schwer zu reparieren" gilt im Prinzip das gleiche.
> 
> *Daher meine Vermutung, dass "schlecht" bzw. "schwer" in "schlecht/schwer zu reparieren" synaktisch etwas anderes ist (kein Adverb) als "schnell" in "schnell zu reparieren" (Adverb).*


Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es sich bei der OP-Phrase um ein Adverb oder ein Adjektiv handelt, aber ich dachte, dass es bei dem syntaktischen Muster "NP + ist + X + zu+Infinitiv", ist X *immer* dasselbe, d.h. immer ein Adjektiv oder immer ein Adverb. Also lässt sich seine syntaktische Eigenschaft von seiner Bedeutung bestimmen.


----------

